# Thursday fun....



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What's everyone up to today? It's horrid weather isn't it...


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

My company have kindly set me up to work from home in the second week of my 2ww!!  How sympathetic is that!!  So I am sitting at my laptop in my diningroom trying to concentrate knowing that my OTD is on Monday!

Hope everyone else is having a better day.

Luckily i'm only doing half days cuz I don't want to overdo it x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, that's great news...nice company


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Good luck therulerette15                  !!!

Dull and overcast here, no rain.  Just playing with Isabella and off clothes shopping this afternoon!

Sue


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahh clothes shopping . . . i've forgotten what that's like.  Enjoy xx


----------

